# Is this a point?



## critterslayer (Sep 30, 2016)

I know nothing about stone or points. I found this at the base of a mountain in Union county.








On the right side you can obviously see it's been "worked on" before where those 3 "ripples" are.


----------



## EAB1911 (Sep 30, 2016)

That sure is!


----------



## dtala (Sep 30, 2016)

why yes it is...


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks like a quartz Bolen to me. The resident experts can tell for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice Bolen!


----------



## critterslayer (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks. Anyone want to educate me on a quartz bolen?


----------



## Willjo (Oct 1, 2016)

Projectile point identification guide, search this and you will find this guide shows Bolens as well as other points, it is by name or states where points are found it will be helpful.


----------

